# 40 ريال عطور فرنسية نظيفة نفس الكرتون والرائحه بضمان إسترجاع المبلغ بتجارب العملاء



## المميـــز (2 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ولله الحمد والمنه تم الحصول على 
مجموعة كبيره ونظيفة بالضمان

( خصم خاص جداً على مدار العمر
للجمعيات الخيريه
ودور تحفيظ القرآن الكريم ودور رعاية الأيتام ) 
==================================================
عروض الممـــيز لا تنتهي 
العـرض الثـانـي 
"T̷h̷e̷ s̷e̷c̷o̷n̷d̷ d̷i̷s̷c̷o̷u̷n̷t̷"

أي عطر فرنسي نظيف من
الداخل والخارج بـ 40 ريال
وتباع بالمحلات بسعر أعلى من 150 ريـال إلى مايقارب 420 ريال
بدليل تجارب العملاء الرائعين

" فلدي عرض لمدة محـدودهـ "
العطـر بـ 40 ريال وللكميـه
( الجمله ) سعــر خــــاص​

من ناحية ( الجوده ونظافة العطر من الشوائب سواء بالكرتون الخارجي أو شكل العطر الداخلي والعيوب .... )
كما تعلمون أن بعض الأنواع تأتي رديئة من ناحية الشكل الخارجي أو الداخلي للعطـــر ....


ولكن الموجود لدي نظيـــف جــــداً مع الضمــــان بإسترجاع المبلغ


فهذا عرض خاص بمناسبة الحصول على تلك الكميـة
فقط بـ 40 ريال لمدة محدوده فقط
جميع الماركات موجـــودهـ

أقل عــدد للطلب (3)
والـدرزن العــــدد (مفتــــــوح) 
==============

التوصيل لجميع مناطق المملكة وخارجها ...

الشحن على حساب المشتري ...

الطائـف يــــد بيــــد .....

للطلب الإتصال : 0554599195
أو على الواتس أب ....
في حال عدم الرد امل ارسال رساله على الخاص او الجوال أو ع الواتس ووضع طلباتك ..... 

===============================================
الشحن يتم عن طريق شركة زاجل أو أي شركه يرغب بها العميل ...

========================


كلمــات لـها وزنها الـثقـيل وصــداهـــا الممـيـــــز لمن تعامـل مع الـممــــــيز 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذيـ العتيبي ـاب
_*تمت سرقتي بشكل جديد من قبل العضو المميز المثبت موضوعه في قسم الرياض الالكتروني





نعم لقد سرقني 



لقد سرق قلبي بتعامله الراقي وثقته بالعميل 


قمت بالشراء منه عطرين (كل واحد يقول الزين فيني ) وهما كالتالي :


لحظه استلامي للشحنه من مندوب زاجل مع العلم ان الرجال وضع العطرين في كرتون ضعف حجم العطرين 10 مرات وقام بحشوه بجرايد حتى لاتتاثر العطرين اثناء الشحن 







لحظة استلامي دفعت قيمة الشحن والتوصيل فقط لان الرجال شحنه بدون احول المبلغ اليه وذلك لثقته بالعميل 

صور للعطورات ويتضح انه بالغلاف الاصلي والعلب الاصليه لاتفرق بينها وبين ( قزاز - محمود سعيد - درعه - وجووه الخ ) ان لم تكن هي نفسها التي تباع لديهم باضعاف ثمنها !

















تركيز العطر الرجالي معقول وتركيز العطر النسائي خيالي !! 

انصح الجميع بالشراء منه وعلى مسؤليتي التامه واذا لم يعجبك العطر خله عندك وانا ادفع لك قيمته 


وفي الختام اهني نفسي لتعاملي مع الراقي المميز وبالفعل اسم على مسمى

بالتوفيق للجميع 

اخوكم

الوسيط المالي ذياب العتيبي*_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام فيصل* 


_الله يعطيك العافيه العطور خطييييره 
ولاهم تعامله الراقي وسرعه توفير الطلب 
الله يوسع لك رزقك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أصعب ألم 
_الأخ المميــــــــز
فعلا انت مميز​وصلتني العطور بدون تأخير ولله الحمد​​وكان تعاملك قمة بالذوق والأدب​والعطور وصلت بتغليف ممتاز
وهذا ان دل يدل على حرصك على رضا من يتعامل معاك​الشهادة لله الريحة طبق الأصل​والعطور نظيفة وخاليه من الشوائب تمااااااااااااااما​وهذي كانت الطلبية

​كرتون العطور نظيفه حيل ما شاء الله​​






​

​وهذي العطور​​​







​واللي خايف ان ضغاط العطر يكون بلاستك​انا أقوله لاااااااااااااااااا​وهذا الدليل​





​




​ماعندي كلام أقولك أكثر من كذا غير 
الله يوفقك ويفتح لك الخير من أوسع أبواب فضله ياكرييييييييييييييم​​=======================================​_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فارس 22 
_اخوتي 
تجربة والله اكثر من رائعة مع الاخ المميز من ناحية التعامل وجودة العطور وسرعة توفير الطلب 

شكرا المميز على تعاملك الراقي وفتح لك أبواب الرزق على امانتك وصدقك في البيع 


أبو فارس / الجبيل
_



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لامار احمد 
_السلام عليكم 

اخي المميز اسم على مسمى وحبيت اشكرك على تعاملك الراقي الذي يحمل كل الاحترام مع الزبون. بصراحه انصح الجميع التعامل مع الاخ المميز وبالنسبة للعطور فهي رائعة جداً شكلاً ومضموناً لاتفرق عن المحلات الكبيرة سوى بالتركيز لكن تستحق الشراء بسعرها الرائع .
وبالاخير اتمنى لك كل التوفيق اخي المميز والله يرزقك من اوسع ابوابه_



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذيـ العتيبي ـاب
_انصح الجميع بالشراء من هذا المعلن وعلى مسؤليتي التامه روعه في التعامل ثقه بالعميل همه رضا العميل قبل الفلوس مصداقيه في البيع وعطورات لاتفرق بينها وبين الاصلي ان لم تكن هي الاصليه وتباع باضعاف اثمانها تركيز العطر معقول بالنسبه للعطور الرجاليه وروعه للعطور النسائيه والله على مااقول شهيد_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمري12 
_سلام عليكم 

اخي الكريم 
كانت لي تجربة شرائية جداا مميزة معك 

فالعطور رائعه بالرائحة والثبات والتغليف والشكل تقدر تقول عنها الاصلية وانت مغمض
وللامانه نفس اللي كنت اشتريها من قزاز ودبنهامز وطقته
وتعاملك قمة في الاخلاق 

وحاليا ابي اطلب مرة ثانية قبل نهاية العرض 
اشكرررررررررك اخخوي 

والله شاهد علي اني لااعرف هذا الرجل واني مسجل بالمنتدى خاصة لجل اشكررررره

الله يوفقك تستاهل كل خير_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائفي
_السلام عليكم 

تم الشراء من الاخ المميز قبل يومين وانا تاخرت بالرد متعمد لكي اجرب العطر والله ياجماعه العطر روعه والسعر روعه العطر اللي اخذتهجفنشي هوت هو صحيح مو الاصلي لاكن نفس الرائحه تماما بحكم اني استخدمت الاصلي 

الفرق في التركيز فقط لاكن بهذا السعر هو يستحق الشراء 

والافضل من هذا كله اخلاق البائع العاليه 

هذا رائي بصراحه وانا انصح بالشراء من الاخ المميز

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق اخوك عيسى العتيبي (اللي قابلك عند سنتربوينت )_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام الكتاكيت 
_بصراحه عطورات صراحه العطور ممتازه قليل فيهاا وربي جوناااان وثابته وعطور نظيفه كأني شاريتها من المحلات الكبيره وأخلاق المميز جداً رائعه وتعاملك جداً ذوق بجد عجبتني العطور_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

x سيتم تحديث الموضوع بقائمة عطور جديدة وحصرية بإذن الله x 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وصول دفعه جديده نظيفه و ممتازه بتركيز وثبات مميز
الأثـنـيـن 1433/6/9
تـريـزور من لانـكـــوم
τяєsσя мɪɒиɪɢнτ яσsє





عطـر ستيـلا شـيـر ( ثبات ورائحة مميـزه ) 
ѕτỉļą ŝhїr


*



عطـر بولقاري الجديد باللونين ( الأبيــض والأسـود) ..


ßVŁĠĂяį ᴊАsᆻıŊ ŉÕĩя


















عـطـر L'Eau d'Issey Florale​*






-------------------------------------------------------------------

*عطـر Issey Miyake L’Eau D’Issey Summer 2011 For Men EDT *







عطر ديفيدوف شامبيون الأكثر من رائع
*Champion 90ml For Man*







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فلوار قوتشي الزهر الجديد 
Flora by Gucci Pink 75ml






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
​
الدفعه الجديده متوفره لدي بتركيز أعلىوثبات أقوى ... 

Escada Desire Me75ml





======================
أنواع العطور المتوفـره
( الصور مأخذوه من موضوع العضو أبو زياد وأبو دانا وفقهم الله )

فري ايرسيستابل رجالي











جفنشي الازرق رجالي









عطر بولو الاسود







اترنتي رجالي








لاكوست تشالنج الاصفر رجالي







لاكوست الثلاث الوان الرجاليه متوفر الابيض فقط










دولسي غابانا ذا ون رجالي









ون مليون رجالي 








لانويت دي لاهوم رجالي









212 سكسي رجالي







بربري برت رجالي







بربري لندن قماش رجالي







بربري سبورت رجالي







بربري لندن رجالي

دافيدوف هوت ووتر رجالي

ch رجالي








بلغاري مان رجالي


ديزل جلد بني غامق رجالي







ديزل بني فاتح نسائي







ديزل القبضه الازرق رجالي








ستيلا نسائي






ايلي سان لوران نسائي


بوس سن ست نسائي


هوقو ديب ريد نسائي 90 مل


فرساتشي كرستال الزهري نسائي


ليدي مليون نسائي







قوتشي باي قوتشي الوردي نسائي






قوتشي باي قوتشي البني نسائي









قوتشي انفي مي نسائي







قوتشي رش نسائي






فلورا قوتشي سداسي غطاء اسود نسائي






فلورا قوتشي سداسي غطاء ذهبي نسائي








اسكادا انكردبل مي نسائي







اسكادا ابسلوتلي مي نسائي






اسكادا مغنسيوم نسائي







دولسي جابانا روز ذا ون






دولسي جابانا ذا ون نسائي




212 سكسي نسائي







212 في اي بي










بربري سبورت نسائي










بربري ذا بيت نسائي







بلاك اكس اس نسائي






فيرساتشي فيرسينس الاخضر نسائي








اللور هوم اديشن رجالي










بلاك اكس اس رجالي






فهرنهايت 32 رجالي






فهرنهايت الاحمر رجالي






كالفن كلاين فري رجالي 100 مل






سيلفر بلاك رجالي







نينا ريتشي التفاحه الحمراء نسائي​





بريتي نينا ريتشي التفاحه الورديه نسائي 80 مل










جفنشي الهرم الاسود







جفنشي الهرم الوردي









كوكو مدموزيل نسائي 100 مل

شانيل 5 برفيوم نسائي







شانيل 5 نسائي






شانيل 19 نسائي







ch الوردي نسائي







ch الاحمر نسائي






بلغاري جاسمين نوير نسائي​






بلغاري 2 نسائي






بلغاري بور فيمي الاصفر نسائي













اسكادا مارين جرووف






فالنتينو ايتي نسائي







باريس هلتون نسائي







وونتد نسائي






ديفيدوف كول ووتر نسائي







امبيريو ارماني دايمونز انتنس نسائي







ايدول دي ارماني نسائي






وغيرها الكثير والكثيــــر


​[/FONT]​


----------

